# Raybestos professional grade brake pads



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

What's everyones take on these pads? I bought them for my 97 Gti 11.3' front brakes and so far i have been disgusted with they're performance, they feel like the 9.1" solid rotor brakes on my golf CL when I'm not driving them hard. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## stratocaster (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Raybestos professional grade brake pads (Little Golf Mklll)*

What are your complaints about performance? Raybestos is generally a pretty good name.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Raybestos professional grade brake pads (stratocaster)*

And they're called "professional grade" so they have to be awesome.......the only thing better would be if they had "race" in their name......then you couldn't do any better!


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Raybestos professional grade brake pads (stratocaster)*

They just seem to fade pretty fast, and its like if i don't drive them hard all the time, the next time i start up the car and go, the cold friction is horrible.


----------



## stratocaster (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Raybestos professional grade brake pads (Little Golf Mklll)*

Well, I've honestly never used Raybestos pads on a car, but I know their belts are pretty good at least. Just out of curiousity, what did they cost you?


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Raybestos professional grade brake pads (stratocaster)*

Age and brand of brake fluid in your car?
Installed on new or used rotors?
Bedding procedure used?


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Raybestos professional grade brake pads (MKII16v)*

-Brand new ATE super blue
-Brand new Zimmermann rotors
-10 stops from 65kmph to 10kmph without coming to a complete stop in between, then a 15 min cool down drive.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Raybestos professional grade brake pads (Little Golf Mklll)*

Interesting. Sounds like you did everything right.
I ran across a set of EBC green pads that I had a similar experience with.
I just ditched them for something else.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Raybestos professional grade brake pads (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_I ran across a set of EBC green pads that I had a similar experience with.


Yeah I'm thinking about doing the same while my rotors are still good just get the minimum shaved off. I'm thinking about running EBC yellow pads or HPS pads


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Raybestos professional grade brake pads (Little Golf Mklll)*

EBC are crap, worse pads ever!


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Raybestos professional grade brake pads (gehr)*

Then HPS it is!


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Raybestos professional grade brake pads (Little Golf Mklll)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Good call!


----------

